
Unix System V Release 1 Programming Guide (1983) [pdf] - ingve
http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/att/unix/System_V_Release_1/341-930_Programming_Guide_UNIX_System_Jan83.pdf
======
scrupulusalbion
I had never heard of bitsavers [0] until just now. They've got two sections:
documents and software.

I have so far found blueprints associated with the PDP-1 [1] in the documents
portion, but mostly image files in the software section.

[0] = [http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/](http://bitsavers.trailing-
edge.com/) [1] = [http://bitsavers.trailing-
edge.com/pdf/dec/pdp1/blueprints/](http://bitsavers.trailing-
edge.com/pdf/dec/pdp1/blueprints/)

~~~
kps
JFYI, in public you should generally link to
[http://bitsavers.org](http://bitsavers.org) to get one of several mirrors.

------
jonathaneunice
SVR1?

Remembers AT&T's early attempts to "professionalize" Unix.

Screams "The bugs! The bugs! They're all over me! Get them off!"

Huddles sobbing in corner.

~~~
yuhong
The termcap/terminfo fiasco involving Mark Horton is fun too.

------
qntty
The other manuals that are referenced in the programming guide are also
available on the same site:

[http://bitsavers.trailing-
edge.com/pdf/att/unix/System_V_Rel...](http://bitsavers.trailing-
edge.com/pdf/att/unix/System_V_Release_1/)

------
gayprogrammer
What font is the index printed in?

~~~
currysausage
You mean the TOC? That (plus headings) would be Futura. Copy is ITC Century,
cover is Eurostile plus a little Helvetica.

